# Großes Banner...Auflösung?



## bigfella (7. August 2004)

Hallo!
Bekommen in unserem Verein einen großen Banner gesponsert.
Dieser hat die Maße 300 cm x 60 cm.

Nun stell ich mir die Frage wie ich Entwürfe in PS erstelle?
Welche Größe? Welche Auflösung?

Danke!


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi BigFella!

Die Größe hast du doch selbst angegeben 
Und als Auflösung würde ich dir 300 dpi vorschlagen.

Allerdings bist du bei einem Banner in einer solchen Größe mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm besser beraten.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (10. August 2004)

Hi bigfella,

kannst Du auf jedenfall in PH machen... allerdings ist bei von uns produzierten Bannern nie eine Auflösung von 300dpi erfordelich gewesen (wird schließlich nicht im Offset gedruckt !). 
Mein Vorschlag, erst mal einen Drucker suchen (z.b. http://www.duck.de / http://www.litho.de, oder in Deiner Heimatstadt) und dann mit per Tel erfragen, in welchem Verfahren/Raster er druckt. Wird Dir schon was sagen. Im Flexo wird z.b. nicht über  vergleichbaren 40er Raster gedruckt... Überleg mal, wiegroß sonst Deine Datei würde, bei 300 x 60 und 300dpi....

Gruß aus DD


----------



## Santiago (10. August 2004)

Ich hab schon mal ein Riesentransparent mit 120dpi und eins sogar mal mit 80dpi gemacht. Nur zur Info. Aber ich glaub auch, dass du den Drucker anrufen solltest.


----------



## Beppone (10. August 2004)

Moin zusammen.

Ausgabeauflösung 72 dpi, angelegt in Originalgröße reicht vollkommen. Das gilt nicht unbedingt für Schriften, üblich ist es in einem Grafikprogramm (Freehand o.ä.) die Texte und Vektorgrafiken zu erstellen sowie pixelorientiertes Bildmaterial als Verknüpfung zu platzieren.

Drucktechnik auf Planenmaterial (indoor/outdoor) ist üblicherweise Solvent-Inkjetdruck, da hier auch unbeschichtete Medien (Vinylfolien, gewebeverstärkte Planen auf PVC-Basis) ab 1 Stück günstig zu drucken sind. Bei höheren Auflagen Siebdruck. Flexo kommt hierfür nicht in Frage.

Ich sag hiermal nicht was ich beruflich mache... lol

Grüße

Bep


----------



## ShadowMan (10. August 2004)

Hi Bep!

Lass mich raten...Schornsteinfeger?! 

Ne Quatsch, aber es ist immer gut jemanden zu haben der genau bescheid weiss. Wusste aber auch noch nicht das 72 dpi ausreichen, weil ich mit Druck selbst nicht so gut auskenne.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Beppone (11. August 2004)

Maßgebend ist die Faustregel: Betrachtungsabstand = Bilddiagonale.
Folglich:

Wenn ein 3m - Banner aus ca. 3m Abstand genauso scharf erscheinen soll,
wie eine DIN A4-Seite aus ca. 30 cm Abstand, dann genügt ein zehntel der A4-Auflösung. 

Was also 300 dpi bei DIN A4 zeigen, entsprechen 30 dpi bei dem Banner.
Noch etwas Reserve dazu (Betrachtungsabstand 1,25m) und Du bist ca. bei Bildschirmauflösung.

Das ist Luxus - jeder Quadratmillimeter zeigt dann noch
immerhin 8 Pixel von je ca. 0,35mm Kantenlänge...

Gruß Bep


----------

